# Can i take creatine and WHEY protein



## kenshamrock (Jan 21, 2002)

HEY
i was woundering if you can take WHEY protein and creatine,
if so do i take it at the same time or diffferent times..
Thanx


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 21, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kenshamrock *_
> HEY
> i was woundering if you can take WHEY protein and creatine,
> if so do i take it at the same time or diffferent times..
> Thanx



You can take them at the same time, or at different times.  Whichever you prefer.  Taking BOTH immediately after your workout is best.


----------



## KANE_VICIOUS (Jan 21, 2002)

dude thats in the wrong forum


----------



## gopro (Jan 21, 2002)

Ok...I moved it where it needs to be. And the answer is yes, you can take them at the same time...and like was mentioned already, the best time is right after training...whey, carbs, creatine.


----------



## ossiferdawkins (Jan 21, 2002)

I read an article once that stated you could actually mix your creatine in with you protein drink and get the same affects and have the benefit of taking it all at once. Well let me tell ya, that aint a good 'ideer'.....! Eeew! Naasty! Creatine is bitter and really needs juice or something to over power the bitterness. When I mixed it I mixed it in with a new batch of protein I bought. I thought my protein was bad. Started to call the store up and give'm a piece of my mind  (and I aint got much to give  LOL!). I decided to try the protein separate once before calling. Well let me tell ya. I'll stick to juice and creatine and then protein shake, thank ya very much!


----------



## gopro (Jan 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by dawkeye *_
> I read an article once that stated you could actually mix your creatine in with you protein drink and get the same affects and have the benefit of taking it all at once. Well let me tell ya, that aint a good 'ideer'.....! Eeew! Naasty! Creatine is bitter and really needs juice or something to over power the bitterness. When I mixed it I mixed it in with a new batch of protein I bought. I thought my protein was bad. Started to call the store up and give'm a piece of my mind  (and I aint got much to give  LOL!). I decided to try the protein separate once before calling. Well let me tell ya. I'll stick to juice and creatine and then protein shake, thank ya very much!



What creatine are you using???


----------



## ossiferdawkins (Jan 22, 2002)

monohydrate. The brand is called "Now". I know its good because I recover well with it. I dont plan on combining creatine and protein again...LOL. I'll continue to take them back to back. I take my creatine and juice then my protein and non-fat milk. No big deal


----------



## kuso (Jan 22, 2002)

Of the creatines I`ve taken ( 3 or 4 brands ) non have had any taste at all.

I mix mine in with my PWO protien drink and some carbs.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Jan 22, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> Of the creatines I`ve taken ( 3 or 4 brands ) non have had any taste at all.



Yup...I've used three different brands, all are flavorless.


----------



## gopro (Jan 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by I Are Baboon *_
> 
> 
> Yup...I've used three different brands, all are flavorless.



Thats why I asked what brand he was using...all quality brands should be flavorless, and should not be tasted in a protein drink.


----------



## Tank316 (Jan 24, 2002)

something sounds fishy    .........maybe its that new kind of creatine........TUNACREA.......ALL THE BENEIES OF CREATINE PLUS THAT EXTRA SHOT OF PROTIEN....ha ha  yuk how could of i ever thought of that,hey wheres that pizza/sex thread at......


----------



## gopro (Jan 24, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> something sounds fishy    .........maybe its that new kind of creatine........TUNACREA.......ALL THE BENEIES OF CREATINE PLUS THAT EXTRA SHOT OF PROTIEN....ha ha  yuk how could of i ever thought of that,hey wheres that pizza/sex thread at......


----------



## crowman (Jan 24, 2002)

There is a product called 'Lava' I think extreme makes it.  It is pre-mixed creatine and whey protein.  I tried it a couple of years ago, it worked well, but it's kind of an orange flavor that is absolutly disgusting.


----------

